# In search of the "Perfect Enchilada"



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm talking about real Tex Mex. None of this fancy "designer" type enchiladas. I continue my search, even though I am convinced that Molina's has the best. That being their "Enchiladas de Tejas". What's your favorite so we can all try 'em?


----------



## The Hook Remover Guy (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you do Solar Screens on RV's? Where are you located?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Beef, chicken, cheese or pork? I am kinda partial to my home made chicken enchiladas, myself. Faith loves plain cheese.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a bit on the pricey side, but everything I've had at Sylvia's Enchilada Kitchen (2 locations in Houston) is excellent.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Mont said:


> Beef, chicken, cheese or pork? I am kinda partial to my home made chicken enchiladas, myself. Faith loves plain cheese.


Recipe?


----------



## longhornbubba (Jul 7, 2006)

Pico's


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

Larados in Seabrook. Liberty Cafe in Freer used to have great enchiladas, but I haven't been there in years.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

tpennell said:


> Do you do Solar Screens on RV's? Where are you located?


PM sent.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

El Tiempo on Washington... real Texmex like what you describe.. cheddar cheese enchillada with the chili gravy on top, no meat inside the enchillada.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

poco jim said:


> Recipe?


Boneless chicken breasts/24 hour soak in crushed pineapple, soy, unseasoned tenderizer (NO MSG), a splash of worcestershire and a few table spoons of brown sugar. Rinse it clean, pan cook with lid on or grilled fast, dice and add sauce. Add the mix and cheese to a corn tortilla, and bake at 375 until the cheese browns slightly/melts. This is my boat recipe, and won't leave you running for the head or shore if you take them fishing and eat them cold. I wrap them up in foil for the boat trips. Nothing fancy, just plain old Tex Mex. Pretty good stuff for a ******.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Mont


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> El Tiempo on Washington... real Texmex like what you describe.. cheddar cheese enchillada with the chili gravy on top, no meat inside the enchillada.


Yes! Must try that one. Thanks. Will report.


----------



## kcbrockett (Aug 25, 2006)

"Lopez" Cheese enchilads in Southwest Houston on Wilcrest


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

kcbrockett said:


> "Lopez" Cheese enchilads in Southwest Houston on Wilcrest


 Will try. Thanks. Report to follow.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

kcbrockett said:


> "Lopez" Cheese enchilads in Southwest Houston on Wilcrest


Very good food also great prices!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Sylvia's, Picos, Laredos, Mont's recipe. I have research to do. Thanks to all.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds Aweome Mont, I will have to try your recipe!


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

kcbrockett said:


> "Lopez" Cheese enchilads in Southwest Houston on Wilcrest


Also my favorite!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

SolarScreenGuy said:


> I'm talking about real Tex Mex. None of this fancy "designer" type enchiladas. I continue my search, even though I am convinced that Molina's has the best. That being their "Enchiladas de Tejas". What's your favorite so we can all try 'em?


"Williams Special" enchilada's at Molina's are my favorite. Other than that, the cheese enchilada's at Gonzales Cafe in Junction, TX are out of this world good. Lopez ain't too shabby either... was just there Wednesday.


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Monts sound delish. sylvias are good. i learned to make the red ancha pepper ones of hers from a recipe in the chron one time. i love picos. but there use to be a hole in the wall place in pearland across from pearland airport on 35 called roberts cafe. talking real enchiladas. Oh my ...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

I regret to inform you that it is no longer in production. My beautiful grandmother passed a little over 2 years ago..

Andrew


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

kcbrockett said:


> "Lopez" Cheese enchilads in Southwest Houston on Wilcrest


x2


----------



## GordaCat (Aug 16, 2005)

Larry's in Richmond or Wharton
Omar's is pretty good too near Katy


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Lankfords Grocery at 88 Dennis on Wednesday's only. Awesome bean soup along with decent chips and a fresh made salsa. True Rat Hole enchiladas!!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Felix was the original and long gone. Been sampling enchiladas around town looking for a replacement. Tried, Sylvias, and Tiempo and a bunch of others but not near as good. The ones at Donerakis and Los Cucos are closer.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

My fav. is plain cheese from La Casita in Friendswood. Cost is about $6 for a plate, sometimes I get a friend egg on top. mmm... good.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## t_willy (Jan 28, 2010)

My vote is for Cyclone Anaya's. I never cared for enchiladas until I tried theirs.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Emma's here in Pearland has some great enchilada specialties.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

El Patrillo on Dixie Dr in Clute has the best ranchero chicken enchiladas I've ever eaten. I like Lopez too.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

In SA, Brown's Mexican Restaraunt. It's in a ****ty part of town, the place itself is kind of a dump and I think it even failed a Behind the Kitchen Door review once. But, the price is right and the straight up cheese enchiladas are the real deal. Good, authentic Tex Mex. Just make sure you turn the alarm on in your truck because your **** will get broken into.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

My mom's chicken enchiladas are the best ever.

Although..the enchiladas verdes from paloma blanca in san antonio are pretty killer!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Drundel said:


> My fav. is plain cheese from La Casita in Friendswood. Cost is about $6 for a plate, sometimes I get a friend egg on top. mmm... good.


Yes sir, their beef enchiladas are good too.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Pinche Cabrones on Jones Rd.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Mont said:


> Boneless chicken breasts/24 hour soak in crushed pineapple, soy, unseasoned tenderizer (NO MSG), a splash of worcestershire and a few table spoons of brown sugar. Rinse it clean, pan cook with lid on or grilled fast, dice and add sauce. Add the mix and cheese to a corn tortilla, and bake at 375 until the cheese browns slightly/melts. This is my boat recipe, and won't leave you running for the head or shore if you take them fishing and eat them cold. I wrap them up in foil for the boat trips. Nothing fancy, just plain old Tex Mex. Pretty good stuff for a ******.


Care to give some more details/measurements? Gf is intrigued by that, but needs some more info to try it.


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

Yomis in Batesville Texas , made with govt surplus Land of Lakes America, they are out of this world!


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Impove any recipe by using red corn tortillas and ceso fresco.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I like plain cheese enchiladas. I'm sure they're better out there but I like Melly's version.


----------



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

I am partial to Papagayo's on Scarsdale and Beamer. Their spinach enchiladas are the bomb. The chicken, cheese, and beef are good too. It used to be called Chacho's, but the food is all delicious.

For cheap and good enchiladas, try San Lorenzo's in South Shore Harbor. Although they are personal friends of mine, the food is great too!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Y'all stay away from Lopez. LOL

Been going there since just after they opened. Good stuff and a nice family restaurant.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

#6 at La Casita in Friendswood


Chicken Enchalada with Chili Gravy rice and beans


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Salsa's in galveston is good i think


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

The Whole Enchilada! Bettys are the Bomb! LOL


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Mont said:


> Beef, chicken, cheese or pork? I am kinda partial to my home made chicken enchiladas, myself. Faith loves plain cheese.


I will pretty much eat any type of enchilada, but I am with Faith.

A good cheese enchilada with a red "gravy", no meat. The cheese and gravy melts and melds into the rice on the side. My 9 year old calls it "cheesy rice" and it is the best. Tony's Mexican(we go to the one in Katy,off Mason) makes a really good cheese enchilada.


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Drundel said:


> Care to give some more details/measurements? Gf is intrigued by that, but needs some more info to try it.


Except for the brown sugar, that is pretty close to the fajita marinade for Pappasito's. They called it "agua *****". Marinated beef and chicken in it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Mr. Breeze said:


> The Whole Enchilada! Bettys are the Bomb! LOL


Dam that looks good! I wanted to punch myself in the face after listening to her for 45 seconds so I fast forwarded it to the final product and they look awesome. Cheese and gravy enchiladas. Hell yea.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Runway said:


> Lankfords Grocery at 88 Dennis on Wednesday's only. Awesome bean soup along with decent chips and a fresh made salsa. True Rat Hole enchiladas!!


they do have real deal enchilada's, no doubt about that.

also, try out mama ninfa's, their enchiladas, and food in general, is really good!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

X2 love their cheese enchiladas. Their green chicken enchiladas are awesome too!


kcbrockett said:


> "Lopez" Cheese enchilads in Southwest Houston on Wilcrest


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

Croaker slinger said:


> Yomis in Batesville Texas , made with govt surplus Land of Lakes America, they are out of this world!


X2

Easily the best, plus its BYOB.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Lopez is very good==cool family and good food all the time.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

*Enchiladas*

Dad blame it!! This just aint right!! Here I was gonna have a light lunch, but now I gotta go to La Hacienda on Memorial just west of Dairy Ashford for my favorite beef and cheese enchiladas.

Y'all don't play fair!!!

PS: I wonder how Boudin enchilladas would taste---yummy!!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

kcbrockett said:


> "Lopez" Cheese enchilads in Southwest Houston on Wilcrest


x200


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

We had a la hacienda in port Arthur and it is now closed down. Man I miss that food!


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

The best I've had are the Steak Fajita Enchiladas with jalapeno cream sauce at little place called Salsa Fuego on the traffic circle in West Ft. Worth. Salsa Fuego was named one of the top 5 Mexican restaurants in Texas last year.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

For me it's a three way tie on cheese enchiladas:

Joe Garcia's in Fort Worth
Lopez on Wilcrest
Lupe's in Longview


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i've mostly graduated from cheese enchiladas, but when i have a hankering - los tios' acapulco dinner. beef taco, guac, puffy queso thingy, sub a cheese enchilada for the tamale to make two cheese enchiladas, w/ rice and beans. they were my kids favorites as well and they eat cheese enchiladas everywhere they go for mexican. recently grandpa took them to escalantes and now that is their favorite...


----------



## mlp1024 (Aug 9, 2011)

manintheboat said:


> x200


X infinity.

Larry's, El Vaquero and anyone remember Leo's?

Mike


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

For the east siders, the enchiladas at Tamale Ranch, on 146 south of I-10,
are the best I've had. Had the enchilada combo last week and it was to die for!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Music to listen to while you search...


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Best enchiladas by far are at El Mirador's in San Antonio.

http://elmiradorsatx.com/


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Just an FYI, Enchiladas are not Tex-Mex. They are Mexican.

X2 on Molinas. :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Gary said:


> Just an FYI, Enchiladas are not Tex-Mex. They are Mexican.
> 
> X2 on Molinas. :cheers:


not really home boy, they are wanting yellow cheese tex mex ****


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

> Had the enchilada combo last week and it was to die for!


arterially speaking...:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> not really home boy, they are wanting yellow cheese tex mex ****


No hogs head?


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Oh My! I see my research project has been greatly expanded. This is going to require a truly scientific approach. Thank You Lord!


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

billclemens said:


> Best enchiladas by far are at El Mirador's in San Antonio.
> 
> http://elmiradorsatx.com/


damm we final agree on sumething.Matt's El Rancho used to be good in the 70,80 and early 90's.


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Angies on East 7th in ATX.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Is El Patio any good any more down on the drag in Austin?

http://www.elpatioaustin.com/


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Gary said:


> Just an FYI, Enchiladas are not Tex-Mex. They are Mexican.
> 
> X2 on Molinas. :cheers:


I thought they were Mexican American?? :cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Kinda grabs ya by the boo boo don't it?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

The perfect enchilada ???

Jessica Alba 
:biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> The perfect enchilada ???
> 
> Jessica Alba
> :biggrin:


There went my salsa!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Lucy's in West Columbia has the best cheese...


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

*Research Report--Lopez on Wilcrest*

I could eat Enchiladas every night except for the fact that there are certain size limitations on such things as door openings, chair seats, etc. Therefore, I should limit myself to one per week (mulligans being allowed, make that 2). Tonight, my wife and I tried the cheese enchiladas at Lopez. Yes! Very good. Next time I will bring my ear plugs. We subbed charro beans for the refried and they were great. Red sauce-very hot but still good. Man, that place was lively! Lots of fun being had and a great way to end the day. Thanks for the tip on this jewel.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Mi Tierra in El Mercado in San Antonio.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

GordaCat said:


> Larry's in Richmond or Wharton
> Omar's is pretty good too near Katy


Id rather eat Taco Bell than Larrys


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Gary said:


> Just an FYI, Enchiladas are not Tex-Mex. They are Mexican.
> 
> X2 on Molinas. :cheers:


I thot they were white hispanic


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

When in Leakey, Tx try Momma Choles...best enchiladas that I've found anywhere.

TH


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Music to listen to while you search...


Es Flaco!!! OooYYYYYY!!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Kikos in Corpus Christi


----------



## retired Tom (Jul 3, 2012)

Mammacitas San Antonio Enchiladas


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

FREON said:


> Kikos in Corpus Christi


Mmmmm! Man its been a while for me. Might have to get over there this weekend.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

All this talk about Enchiladas I had to run up the street to El Patio on Westheimer. I have not been in years. Next time I go I will not have the chicken enchiladas.


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

Best cheese enchiladas I've ever had were at Herbert's in San Marcos. The side of refried beans are to die for. I think they put crack in them. If you are ever around that area you owe it to yourself to give them a try. I think the enchilada plate is 6 or 7 bucks and you won't leave hungry. 

Seabass


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

BATWING said:


> All this talk about Enchiladas I had to run up the street to El Patio on Westheimer. I have not been in years. *Next time I go I will not have the chicken enchiladas.*


i know that feeling.
i had chicken enchiladas at bravos on bingle.

YAK! tasted like previously frozen leftovers. won't be back there.


----------

